

Ban the Car Home Page  - dimitar
http://www.banthecar.com/

======
gnu8
This is a worthy cause, right up there with banning dihydrogen monoxide.

~~~
beatgammit
Obligatory Penn & Teller:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi3erdgVVTw>

------
GotAnyMegadeth
On mine there is a scroll bar for the menu bar and title... Only half is
viewable at once.

using Chrome, Win7

------
mhb
Surely there must be an exception for Tesla vehicles.

~~~
dimitar
Tesla vehicles still perpetuate urban sprawl, which is very wasteful of energy
and other resources in other ways.

------
calciphus
It's OK, it's gone now.

~~~
gnu8
Must not have gotten the expected response.

